# any females on here competed?



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

looking for some advice from women bodybuilders or bikini competitors on what they have for there diet to cut down?

Im 5 ft 6 , 20 years female , currently weigh 12stone 3.

Thanks


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

@RXQueenie


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I haven't competed but planning to do so this year. I hired a coach to do mine! Takes the stress out of the whole process.

@Skye666 did her own I think and @Vickky?

There's no 'one diet fits all' as your body adapts v fast but keep protein high and see what works best with regards to carbs/fats.


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I haven't competed but planning to do so this year. I hired a coach to do mine! Takes the stress out of the whole process.
> 
> @Skye666 did her own I think and @Vickky?
> 
> There's no 'one diet fits all' as your body adapts v fast but keep protein high and see what works best with regards to carbs/fats.


Im not looking to compete as such, but i am looking to be lean and toned but need to drop some weight.

typical day for me:

breakfast 9am- 11am

all bran red berry crunch 30g with greek yoghurt.

11am-1pm

Ham salad (ham lettuce, beetroot, cucumber)

1pm-3pm

snack either fruit or go ahead bar

3pm-6pm - this is when i get home from work at 5pm before workout.

either chicken or salmon with veggies broccoli, carrots cauliflower

Workout - IBX HIIT training- WHATS IBX? iCEBOXBODYROX HIGH INTENSITY INTERVAL TRAINING. Full Body focus split into upper,core and lower body. Using body weight, resistance and weighted exercises.

6pm-9pm after workout

extra wheatgerm cracker with ham and cottage cheese .. ill have a few of these

I weigh most of my food on scales and im using My fitness pal to log calorie intake.

My fitness pal has given me recommendation of 1470 calories to eat a day but then i do my workout adds on extra 600 calories .. the instructor says the class could burn up to 800 calories but impossible to no for sure unless i get a HRM.

So i tend to eat back some of my calories so my body can live haha!.

any pointers will be great..

i workout Monday night, Tuesday night, Thursday night, Friday night(sometimes)

, Saturday morning, Sunday morning. so typically 5-6 times a week.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I wouldn't add on 600 cals. I'd stick to 1600 or something along those lines seeing as you're new to it. You still need to be in a 3500 cal deficit per week to lose 1lb (ish).


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

I find it hard to eat that many calories..

im 3rd week in and i lost 3lbs and 9inches from body.. and now i seem to have put that 3lb on . but i feel skinnier and fitter unless its muscle mass?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Ignore what mfp say you should have ! It's always too low ! What macro split are you on ? Doesn't look like your eating enough to me ?


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

I really need to learn and do my own macros.

on MYF it splits them into

50% Carbs - 183g

30% Fat - 49g

20% Protein - 73g


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

There's loads of threads on here about macros and working out your bmr etc ! I would say try and get your pro up to 30% ! I'm on a 30 carbs 30 fats 40 pro


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I've competed in bikini, I am also in preparation for my next bikini comp in August. 5 small meals a day is good, but instead of having "snacks" try having another meal, and less fruit for more veg. I.e MEAL ONE: 50g oats +50g blueberries, MEAL TWO: 100g chicken breast, 60g aspargus, MEAL THREE: 50g rice 120g salmon 50g brocolli, MEAL FOUR: 120g lean mince, half onion + few tomatoes and MEAL FIVE: 100g chicken and salad. And protein post workout. This works out at under 2000 calories. Aslong as your in calorie deficit you will continue to lose weight, but how much weight are you wanting to lose and how quickly? When are you doing your HIIT and is it fasted? are you taken any supplements i.e BCAAs/protein/multivitamins etc?


----------

